# Tool Talk > Wheels >  And now something completely different

## Toolmaker51

Been on my box truck project/s!
This addresses irritating feature of liftgate ramp. It's more of a threshold to transition ground level up to thickness of the gate platform itself.
When gate folds for locking up or travel, a 1/2" pin holds the ramp against the platform, instead of flapping like a rabid aileron. 
All well and good, that day in 1996. 
Now it's 2022; this cheesy little popcorn of a weld bead and 1000's of entries into a 1/64th larger hole, continually bell-mouthed it. Naturally it tends to stick in the hole. While a tap might loosen it, it needs shock of a tool not a finger. Another bead held it from being lost.

Well, this just won't do. Here in sunny CA is one thing; back home, entertainment value is naught. Gloves often cause that. So.........
I ground off lower bead, and removed it. 
Here it poses  before joining bucket of remnant bits awaiting new life. 
In that receptacle, a larger brother offered extra girth as a solution; chucked him up and turned a 1/2" diameter spud in same effective length, under the 1" head.  Add taper section at tip keeps it from digging into the aluminum tread plate.
Cross drilled through for a 3/16" dowel, finalizing dropping pin into place.


Another quickie; Painted backside plain black to not remind our local metal 'recyclers' and '$crap hauler$' [thieve$] it'$ aluminum.

----------

